# How To Get Rid Of Blemishes



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 3, 2007)

*ok everyone, i bet this is the question you hear all the time and probably hate, but it's hard for some people...i have combination skin...some spots its oily and some spots its dry...i also have blemishes (the dark spots thats left after you have picked the bumps)...at times i also get fresh bumps (acne)...and i also have those itsy bitsy little bumps all over my face...now that i have shared my pain to you all..can someone help me on what to do/use to get rid of this stuff...keep in mind that:*

*1. proactive doesnt work for me*
*2. wal-mart over-the-counter stuff hasn't worked for me (havent used it all yet though)*

*i also have dark circles but i guess ill figure all that out on my own*

*I NEED HELP PEOPLE!!! I WANNA FEEL EXTRA GOOD WHEN I GO OUT WITHOUT MAKEUP...HELP, WHAT SHOULD I DO???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 3, 2007)

1. Pick a routine and stick with it for a few months.
2. Follow the routine *religiously*.n (Do not fail to take your makeup off at night!)
3. Make sure your routine includes: cleansing, exfoliating, and moisturizing.
4. Google the Aspirin Mask and try that.
5. Eliminate or cut back on crappy food and sodas, and try to drink a lot of water.
6. Stop picking those spots!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 3, 2007)

WATER, WATER, WATER!

Okay, okay, it's not the be all and end all to skin woes but seriously, once I started drinking more and more water my skin was perfect.  And by perfect I mean that I wasn't getting frequent whiteheads on my acne-prone areas.  It helped to regulate my skin's own moisture balance so I wasn't drying out and then I wasn't making my skin go into over-drive mode and releasing more and more oil, which acts as an  over-compensation for its dehydrated state.  But seriously, try drinking more water and you'd be pleasantly surprised.

Now beyond that, I would say definitely try and find products that work for you and your skin type -- then stick with it.  I suggest if you wear makeup to use a seperate makeup remover (I swear by DERMALOGICA PRE-CLEANSE -- it's an oil that emulsifies when wet and removes every last bit of foundation, powder, mascara, eyeliner, what have you).  Then follow that with a nice gentle cleanser that doesn't strip your skin of its moisture but still removes what the makeup remover might've missed.  Then follow with a toner (there are ones that are moisturizing, exfoliating, and so on) -- make sure it's alcohol-free though because seriously, as we all know, alcohol is no good on any skin type.  Using a toner is optional, some use them and others don't -- I, for one, can't live without it.  But it's a personal choice.  Then the most important step of them all: moisturize, moisturize, moisturize!  Your choice of moisturizer all depends on your personal needs and your skin type.  There are so many out there to choose from but I tend to the avoid the ones with oils and pore-clogging ingredients (you can Google this and find out more).  Then as supplements to your skincare routine: use a mask suited for your skintype 2-3x a week (frequency depending on your skin type), exfoliate (again product choice and frequency depends on your skin type -- but do not over do it as over exfoliating is more damaging than beneficial).  And again, stick with this routine, it takes at least 6-8 weeks for signs of improvment, if you've chosen the right routine, to show.

BIG BIG THING: don't pick at your pimples.  Doing so can spread the bacteria which could lead to more pimples sprouting up and can hinder its healing process -- actually prolonging it and therefore leaving you with those dark spots after the pimple eventually goes away.

And if you can afford it, try having a go at a facial at a medical spa.  It's such a luxury but at least the same time, beneficial to your skin.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 3, 2007)

I've tried ProActive, Murad, Dermalogica, and a host of over the counter products with no luck.

My co-worker starting selling a line called Arbonne and it works pretty well.  The moisturizer is WONDERFUL.  

What I've found that is super simple and works really well.  I St. Ives Acne scrub twice a day (yes, I know some ppl say that irritates their skin but not mine).  I find that using this as an exfoliant helps to brighten my skin and help the dark spots to fade.  

I wash with authentic black soap which I got from an African food store.  You have to be careful with this soap because extreme drying will occur if you start off using it twice a day.  

And then to moisterize, I use a mixture that someone on here posted.  Olive oil, castro oil, and tea tree oil.  This super helps with the break outs and only at night is perfect. 

I use Indian Clay mask which you can get at a health food store.  It comes in powder form and you mix water with it. 

This whole regimen costs less than $20 and works wonders.  Keep us posted.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks all...i forgot to mention..i dont pick my skin no more..i havent done that in over 4 years..im just stuck with all these dark spots...actually i dont drink soda..i drink water every single day and lots of it...and i drink cranberry juice, and sometimes an alcoholic drink or 2..i just wanna get rid of all this stuff so i dont always have to hide under my makeup...i wanna feel like halle berry without makeup cause she is fierce with or without it!


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 3, 2007)

totally recommend just going to a dermatologist.  I was suffering from stress related breakouts when I learned my infant son was severly multiply impaired (as in he has Cerebral Palsy and other disabilities)--he's now five and half and doing well, a total cutie pie angel... 
best thing I ever did, using Retin-A for awhile, until I calmed down and refocused myself... also, truly, keeping hydrated helps.

I also recommend Topix Gly-Sal pads from skinstore.com... still use them to this day!!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 3, 2007)

i guess i didnt mention this either..lol..i went to the dermatologist numerous times and i also used retin-a and neither helped..i just thought someone on here has the exact same problem as me and just wondering how they overcame all of it, but the saying is true..different strokes for different folks..but i wanna thank everyone for their input..def appreciation!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 3, 2007)

I use tea tree oil stuff from Trader Joe's and I moisturize with Cetaphil, because I have eczema. Cetaphil also doesn't seem to clog my pores.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 3, 2007)

hmmm..ive heard alot about tea tree oil..and if it helps your eczema, then hopefully it can help me..i'll give it a try..thanks for all that recommended tea tree oil..ima gonna try it when i get some money, and i know its cheap, thats just how broke i am!


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 3, 2007)

oops duplicate post


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't know what happened to my second post... but anyway.  I understand your frustration.  Tea tree oil is a great antibacterial... I've actually put a few drops into my Fix+ with nice results, I felt it worked in the past.  I still stand by the glycolic acid/salicylic acid pads from Topix you can buy at skinstore.com... along with Zeno, these are great for my now thankfully-rare but pesky blemish...you can even get them at 10% solution (the Topix pads); 60 of them for $13.50, an actual steal....


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 4, 2007)

wow..thanks for this..but i will def look into the tea tree oil


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 4, 2007)

How old are you? 'Cause that could be part of the puzzle, too. I'm 36, and I know at a few different times in my life my skin has gone haywire from various different hormone surges (they aren't just in your teens). Maybe consider going on one of the birth control pills that helps with your skin? 

Also, make sure you're cleaning your phones and you're not putting your hands on your face. Kinda basic stuff, but just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 4, 2007)

i was on birth control, but i stopped cause it was making me gain weight, didnt do anything for my skin either and i am 22 years young..i clean my cell phone everyday, but i guess every now and then i touch my face, because i have to though


----------



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, from what you're telling us, you seem to be doing things right.  So, I am going to assume it might just be the products you're using and possibly your diet.  Maybe try switching up your diet to eliminate fatty foods and foods loaded with sugar and the like.  I used to be a McDonald's junky but I've cut that out for a few months now, and I stopped getting quite a few breakouts on my cheek/chin area.

I can just imagine your frustration.  Have you ever taken vitamins to help regulate your skin?  I know there are some out there that supposedly help with perfecting the skin.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 4, 2007)

I reccommend to see a Dermatologist if you can afford it, looking into your diet and your cleansing regime. Make sure you drink lots of water to hydrate your skin too, try to drink 2L mineral/filtered water a day.

For any scarring put on Rosa Mosqueta Oil religiously and they will fade! I used to work for a complementary health company and sooo many people use it with great results, me included(even a lady that had been in a car accident)!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Wow, from what you're telling us, you seem to be doing things right. So, I am going to assume it might just be the products you're using and possibly your diet. Maybe try switching up your diet to eliminate fatty foods and foods loaded with sugar and the like. I used to be a McDonald's junky but I've cut that out for a few months now, and I stopped getting quite a few breakouts on my cheek/chin area.

I can just imagine your frustration. Have you ever taken vitamins to help regulate your skin? I know there are some out there that supposedly help with perfecting the skin._

 


well ya got me there..i dont eat alot of fast food, but i do like foods that tend to be greasy that i cant stop cookin..im from the south, i love fried chicken..no i dont take vitamins..the last ones i took were the flinstones chewable vitamins when i was 10 and under and im 22 now..any recommendations on vitamins i should take?


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I reccommend to see a Dermatologist if you can afford it, looking into your diet and your cleansing regime. Make sure you drink lots of water to hydrate your skin too, try to drink 2L mineral/filtered water a day.

For any scarring put on Rosa Mosqueta Oil religiously and they will fade! I used to work for a complementary health company and sooo many people use it with great results, me included(even a lady that had been in a car accident)!!_

 

yea, i have been to a dermatologist and they have givin me crap all the time..so i stopped going to them..yea i gotta change my diet and cleansing regimen..i drink so much water its ridiculous..is rosa mosqueta oil like tea tree oil, cause people have been recommending to tea tree oil?


----------



## monkeenoodles (Jul 12, 2007)

order this skin care line called Natria...it is AMAZING...I used to have loads of spots and now my skin is almost clear...just keep going at it or you wont be able to see the results.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 12, 2007)

thank u


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 12, 2007)

any one has tried this 3 stem system from acne free??? I just bouth it at walmart yesterday, hope this works.....i just used once and it's looks fine...not impresive, but it's only one time....I let you know how it goes in few days....


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok Cool!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 22, 2007)

*AcneFree Update*:

ok...so I've been using this 3 step system for 15 days, and it's works AMAZING...first time in many years that my skin looks really good....almost flawless you should give it a try....it's cheap and you can find it at walmart...

I've read so many reviews of this in many websites...it works for many people and for others not...but I can tell you that this thing it's my HG on skincare for now...hope this works for you too, b'cos I know how you feel about this...

I wish I can tell you more...but my english isnt very good...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2007)

Have you tried an aspirin mask?  This worked well for me. It got rid of alot of bumps and redness.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Have you tried an aspirin mask? This worked well for me. It got rid of alot of bumps and redness._

 
I couldn't agree with you more! An aspirin mask works wonders for my skin! It can be a bit abrasive, but it definitely helps clear me up if I use it 2-3x a week!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 22, 2007)

i have no idea what an asprin mask is...what is that???


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 22, 2007)

I used to use aspirin masks once in a while, but the only thing they did for me was exfoliate my skin, which probably helped my skin rather than the actual aspirin. Then I Googled it and found out that your better off using a treatment product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still use it when I need to exfoliate though. 
http://thebeautybrains.com/2006/05/2...in-masks-work/

anyhow, also try acne.org
they have a great forum and good rating system on products, people share their acne regimens, etc. It's great! hth!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

Try Aveeno's blemish fighting line. It's awesome. Make sure to cleanse and apply moisturiser and drink LOTS of water. If you don't like plain water, add Crysal Light. Yum!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks all


----------

